# Hog Bait



## Drwthomas (Oct 9, 2015)

Anybody out there know the best way to attract wild hogs? Best method from experience? Leave your opinion on what you think. Anything helps!


----------



## frankwright (Oct 10, 2015)

If you have hogs in the area there are several good ways to get them to come where you want them.

First pick a good area like near a creek bottom with hog sign. Dig a hole 18-24" deep. Fill it with corn, 5 lbs sugar, 2 packs of yeast and a big pack of Kool Aid ( I like Strawberry or Grape). Fill the hole with water, stir it around with a stick  and wait. If there are hogs around they will find it.

Sweet Molasses smelling horse feed will also bring them in pretty good.

If you have a lot of hogs around, just plain corn works very well too.

Good Luck!


----------



## model88_308 (Oct 10, 2015)

We've hunted hogs with an outfit in Johnson County the last 6-7 years. They've used feeders with corn for years with good results and also soured corn (as described above) also with very good success. This past hunt (Feb '15) he was using a new bait/attractant, peanut butter. He purchased it in BULK and found the bigger hogs, especially, were tearing it up in most spots.

I killed two really big boars, both feeding on the peanut butter bait well after dark. In one case, smaller hogs bypassed the PB for the corn on the ground, while larger hogs "argued" over the PB nearby. When the really big boar arrived he "moved" the one hog still at the PB off it and then as he enjoyed his treat, I dropped him right there.

He contacted a PB manufacturer and was buying their "seconds" in bulk to use as bait. I've heard others mention using it by the jar as a scent attractant, smeared on trees. But we were using huge globs of it for them to actually feed on it.

This is the smaller of the two boars I took that were actually feeding alone on the PB baits when shot. This is the one that tossed a smaller hog off the bait, hooking it with his snout.


----------



## Clifton Hicks (Oct 11, 2015)

Bag of corn with some cheap beer poured in it. Old hog trapper I met in Arkansas told me that's what he uses. Beer apparently keeps deer away from the trap but attracts hogs.


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 11, 2015)

OLD BREAD go to your local day old bread store and buy a truck load and put it out, sit on it and wait


----------



## Redman54 (Oct 20, 2015)

bamaboy said:


> OLD BREAD go to your local day old bread store and buy a truck load and put it out, sit on it and wait



We have used this with great success. Get the sweet bread also if they have it.


----------



## abrannon (Oct 21, 2015)

Berry flavored Jello added to your corn helps bring in the nervous hogs.


----------

